# Nexnet Onelinedienst



## Rommie (23 Februar 2006)

Hallo,
 Ich habe ein Problem, mit einem Gewissen Onlineanbieter, der sich 'Onelinedienst' nennt, und über diese Nexnet Gesellschaft ihre Rechnungen einziehen.

Zum erstnmal aufmerksam, wurde ich im November vergangenen Jahres auf ihn. Als dieser Anbieter von mir 100€ auf der Telefonrechnung einforderte. 
Dachte ich mir allerdings nichts dabei, da meine Internet Rechnung meist über 100 Euro sind.

Dann aber, am 21 Janura 2006 der Schock! - Kam doch die Rechnung der Telekom, wo erneut dieser Anbieter eine Summe von sage und schreibe 550€ von mir wollte. Ich viel aus allen Wolken da ich mir nicht im geringsten vorstellen konnte, wie dieser Betrag zustande kommt.
Sofort rief ich bei Nexnet an, und hinterfragte diese Horente Summe. Dort sagte man mir, ich solle mich doch bitte Schriftlich nach dem Einzelverbinungs Nachweiß erkundigen. Gesagt - getan. Per Einschrieben schickte ich den Brief noch am gleichne Tag los. Dann erstmal 2 Wochen nichts. Der Telekom überwies ich inzwischen den unumstrittenen Betrag von knapp 60Euro. Dann endlich kam ein Brief, (den ich selber leider nicht zu gesicht bekam) Dort sollte meine Mutter (über die der Anschluss läuft) Unterschriftlich erklären, das Sie zugang zu dem EVN fordert.
Wieder eine Woche später kam dann, das Prallgefüllte Paket, von Nexnet. Wo in knapp 2000 Verbindungen (Ich war Dezember sogut wie nie daheim) dieser Betrag zustande kam. In der gleichen Post findete sich sogar noch eine Mahnung von 5€ bei, das ich doch den Betrag umgehend bezahlen sollte (Hallo? Die brauchen 3Wochen um mir die EVN zu schicken, und stellen dann auch noch eine Mahnung bei?).

Nun zum EVN: Dort wurde - wie schon gesagt - knapp 2000 Verbindungen registriert. Das 'lustige' daran ist allerdings. Das dort auf keine Verbindung länger als ganz genau 29, oder 59Sekunden dauert. Das kann doch nicht sein?

Gestern rief dann meine Mutter, (keine Ahnung wo) an - Und sagte dann später zu mir, das dass mit den Anwalt wohl keinen Sinn hätte, da sie keinen Rechtschutz (?) hat.

Nun bitte ich euch um Rat. Was kann ich tun? Was sind meine möglichkeiten? Und sind schon ähnliche fälle von diesem 'Onelinedienst' bekannt?


----------



## Reducal (23 Februar 2006)

Hat Dir NexNet auch die Einwahlnummer (wahrscheinlich eine 0193er) mitgeteilt? Poste die mal. Ansonsten würde ich auf einen Zugangsdienst für´s Internet von Klatro tippen. Diese Ein-Mann-Firma verwendet das Netz der BT (Germany) GmbH & Co. OHG und die wiederum nutzen NexNet für das Forderungsmanagement.


----------



## Rommie (23 Februar 2006)

01937400604


----------



## Captain Picard (23 Februar 2006)

http://www.holpert.de/christian/internet-by-call/cityip.shtml


> Maximilian Strasse 2
> täglich 18-21, 0-1 Uhr
> 0.25
> zzgl. 1.99 Ct pro Einwahl
> ...





> Maximilian Strasse 2
> Rufnummer
> 01937400604
> Benutzername cityip
> Passwort cityip


ganz schön heftig...


----------



## Reducal (23 Februar 2006)

Bei Klatro konnte ich nichts finden, was ihn aber auch nicht ungesehen entlastet. Die Nummer erscheint mit ettlichen Hinweisen zu verschiedenen Diensteanbietern bei Google, die jedoch heute anscheinend andere Nummern verwenden.
Es ist üblich, dass sich unterschiedliche Anbieter eine Nummer teilen. Als könnte uns der Benutzername und das Passwort weiterbirngen oder Du fragst einfach mal NexNet, für wen sie da überhaupt abrechnen und welcher Dienst/Tarif bezahlt werden soll.


----------



## Captain Picard (23 Februar 2006)

bei  Onlinekosten steht wieder was anderes 
http://www.onlinekosten.de/news/artikel/15537/1


> Top 4
> An allen Tagen der Woche von 0 bis 4 Uhr 0,99 Cent
> Montags bis freitags zwischen 4 und 7 Uhr 0,16 Cent
> Samstags und sonntags von 4 bis 7 Uhr 0,13 Cent
> ...


teltarif kennt die Nummer nicht...
http://www.teltarif.de/search/search.html?s=01937400604


> Kein Suchergebnis für 01937400604


cp


----------



## Marilyn (24 Februar 2006)

Das könnte sein:

mybycall ISDN 9 alt.

Ist über Google zu finden.

Grüße
Marilyn


----------



## Reducal (24 Februar 2006)

Marilyn schrieb:
			
		

> mybycall


Der Mellrichstädter wäre auch mein Favorit. Aber wie gesagt, Tarife und Nummern ändern sich schnell, Anbieter wechseln und was die kurzen Verbindungen bei Rommie zu bedeuten haben ist mir obendrein schleierhaft.


----------



## Qoppa (24 Februar 2006)

Rommie schrieb:
			
		

> Nun zum EVN: Dort wurde - wie schon gesagt - knapp 2000 Verbindungen registriert. Das 'lustige' daran ist allerdings. Das dort auf keine Verbindung länger als ganz genau 29, oder 59Sekunden dauert. Das kann doch nicht sein?


das ist ein ziemlich deutliches Indiz, daß da was im Erfassungssystem schiefgegangen ist ...  :roll:  :evil: 

Begründeten Widerspruch hast Du wohl schon eingelegt. Das nächste probate Mittel: *Prüfprotokoll nach § 16 TKV verlangen*. (Nutze hier mal die Suchfunktion, - das wurde schon oft diskutiert, v.a. auch die sehr positiven Auswirkungen auf einen evt. Gerichtsprozeß   )


----------



## Reducal (24 Februar 2006)

Qoppa schrieb:
			
		

> das ist ein ziemlich deutliches Indiz, daß da was im Erfassungssystem schiefgegangen ist


Bei wem?


----------



## Marilyn (24 Februar 2006)

Der aktuelle mybycall Tarif ISDN 9 gilt seit 25. Januar 2006. Wenn man davon ausgehen darf, daß der 'alte' bis zu diesem Datum galt, könnte das mit Rommies Januar-Telefonrechnung durchaus hinkommen.

Die nur sekundlangen Verbindungen sind natürlich wieder eine andere Geschichte ...

Marilyn


----------



## Reducal (24 Februar 2006)

Mal wieder gern gelesen: Ausführungen zum CDR vom Jurist.


----------



## Qoppa (24 Februar 2006)

Reducal schrieb:
			
		

> Qoppa schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


keine Ahnung. Hängt wohl daran, ob Telekom erfaßt oder der "andere Anbieter", der das dann weitergibt (was - siehe CDR - im Einzelnen noch komplizierter ist).

Es gab hier aber schon eine Reihe von ähnlichen Fällen, in denen es ein auffälliges Einwahlmuster gab ... Was tatsächlich geschah, ward nie aufgeklärt. Aber 2000 Einwahlen unter 1min - das hat auch ein pervers programmierter Autodialer nicht hinbekommen   
Es gab übrigens auch schon Gerichtsurteile, in denen festgestellt wurde, daß dies nicht der typischen Lebenserfahrung entspricht ...


----------



## Rommie (27 Februar 2006)

Hallo,
 Danke für die Tatkräftige Unterstützung. Also, der begriff "mybycall Tarif ISDN 9" kommt mir schonmal bekannt vor. Was dieser allerdings für den Dezember auf meiner Telefonrechnung zu suchen hat, ist mir schleierhaft.
Ich war wie gesagt, kaum Daheim. Und wenn, benutzte ich den Tarif von alternet (oder irgend sowas, für 0.09 Cent rund um die Uhr bist zum 01.01.2006.) Wenn diese Firmen was mit einander zu tun haben, wär diese Frage schonmal geklärt.

Was ich allerdings immernoch nicht verstehe, ist die Zeitspanne der Verbindungen und die häufigkeit.
Es bekommt doch kein Benutzer hin, sich exakt alle 29 bzw 59Sekunden ins Internet zu wählen. Und dann auch noch 2000mal über den Monat hinweg.

Dies bzgl bitte Ich Euch nochmal um Aufklärung.

Gruß und Dank,
Rommie.


----------



## Marilyn (27 Februar 2006)

Hallo Rommie,

schau doch mal in den Thread '### Surfen über mybycall ISDN sofort einstellen' im Forum onlinekosten.de, Provider allgemein, rein.
Vielleicht hilft Dir das auch noch ein bißchen weiter ...

Grüße
Marilyn


----------



## johninberlin (25 Januar 2011)

*AW: Nexnet Onelinedienst*

Hallo,
wie ist es denn weitergelaufen, habe das gleiche Problem aus dem Jahr 2008
01937400607    also endung 7 statt 4, forderung 600,-
Gruss
John


----------



## Niclas (25 Januar 2011)

*AW: Nexnet Onelinedienst*

Du bist dir darüber im klaren, dass das Vorgängerposting fast genau fünf Jahre alt ist
und die User/innen  zum letzten mal am: "Letzte Aktivität: 01.09.2006" bzw "Letzte Aktivität: 24.02.2006"  im Forum waren?


----------



## johninberlin (26 Januar 2011)

*AW: Nexnet/Bussek&Mengede Betrug*

Niclas, Danke für die Antwort, es war einfach das ähnlichste was ich im netz gefunden habe, also habe ein Vorverfahren von Bussek & Mengede wegen einer strittigen Forderung von Nexnet aus dem Jahr 2008, anscheinend damit diese nicht verjährt. Werde da erstmal meine Verteidigungsbereitschaft anzeigen...
Falls jemand da was weiss.
Gruss
John


----------



## Hippo (26 Januar 2011)

*AW: Nexnet Onelinedienst*

Um die Verjährung zu unterbrechen bedarf es mindestens eines gerichtlichen Mahnbescheides !

>>> Mahnbescheid: Dichtung und Wahrheit: computerbetrug.de und dialerschutz.de

Mahnpupse eines kläffenden Inkassobüros unterbrechen GARNIX egal wie böse sie sich lesen.

Und darauf zu antworten ...





http://forum.computerbetrug.de/info...t-wie-reagieren-auf-rechnung-und-mahnung.html


----------

